# 40k Orks for Daemons



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

I am looking to trade my 40k ork battle force (assembled and primed, the trukk is painted as are parts of the bikes and a couple ork boys)

I am looking for 20 bloodletters and a daemon prince, preferably an unassebled one, for a conversion to a Bloodthirster.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i could hook you up with 3 demon princes if your interested...One is a Tzeentch Demon Conversion i did with wings and the other is a nurgle WIP one....the third is the plastic kit =/


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

very very tempting. Do you have pics?

And from a gaming standpoint would 3 DP's outweigh the 2 units of bloodletters?


----------

